# sweet potatoes?



## JulianasMommy

Ok so are these good or bad for ttc?! I have read conflicting things about them. I have eaten two within the week... opinions...:flower:


----------



## JulianasMommy

Have Twin Girls Naturally
1
Eat yams and sweet potatoes, especially the skin. The Yoruba tribe in West Africa has the highest rate of twinning in the world. A study found that the Yaruba mother's diet is high in cassava, which is a kind of yam or sweet potato. The peel of the cassava contains the chemical that causes hyper-ovulation (see Resources below).



Read more: How to Have Twin Girls | eHow.com https://www.ehow.com/how_4473543_have-twin-girls.html#ixzz1Me05OMld


----------



## darcie

ive heard that yams are good to concieve twins but ive always read that its not the same thing as sweet potatoes and its not easy to get your hands on yams in the uk but you could always give it a go. I would love twins!! x


----------



## JulianasMommy

well i just got scared because iread sweet potatos used to be used as birth control?! wtheck! I just ate one for lunch! And one this SAturday... I love sweet potatoes. :(


----------



## JulianasMommy

Eat Yams
Yams, a type of sweet potato, have also been linked with multiple births. A tribe in Africa whose diet consists mostly of yams was recently found to have exceptionally high rates of twins and multiple births. Yams are thought to contain chemicals that stimulate hyperovulation, increasing your chances of conceiving twins.


----------



## JulianasMommy

I'm done. I hate all of this. I can't even eat what i like.


----------



## darcie

i cant imagine that sweet potatoes would do any harm there only a vegetable. I love the fact that when my grandma was pregnant she ate what she liked she smoked (they didnt know it was bad for you at this point) and she had two healthy babies and no problems. Now where scared what we eat and everything, i wont even use shower gel with essential oils as there suppose to not be good for pregnant people. Maybe we should just eat anything and stop worrying so much it hasnt got me anywhere x


----------



## JulianasMommy

darcie maybe your right!!!!!!! Maybe thats why people that have one night stands and people who aren't even trying to get pregnant get pregnant........ i dont know anymore. Some places say it has progesterone and can cause you not to ovulate... i guess if its going to do anything the damage is already done, right? agh screw it.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I would just eat them if you like. I don't think it is good to eat any one thing over and over, ya know? But, a couple times a week shouldn't matter. 

I have been to West Africa and eaten yams and they are NOT the same as the yams here. They are more like what we would consider potatoes.


----------



## JulianasMommy

yeah those are they good ones... not the ones i ate. I'm so mad at myself. I honestly hate this. I am getting ewcm right now and think i screwed it up


----------



## JulianasMommy

i didnt eat the skin...


----------



## JulianasMommy

Eating sweet potatoes or yams will provide nutrients, but, as they contain neither progesterone nor estrogen, they won't affect a woman's hormonal balance.


----------



## JulianasMommy

ok my craziness is done.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

The worst thing you can do is stress yourself. I really don't think the yams will make a difference :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

They are a specific type of yam (the ones from the African Tribe) good luck finding them LOL


----------



## Girlnextdoor

JPARR01 said:


> They are a specific type of yam (the ones from the African Tribe) good luck finding them LOL

exactly, i don't think you can get them here. i've never seen anything similar. the yams in West Africa look like huge potatoes, and i'm talking each one weighs a few pounds. 

julianasmommy, try not to stress. i honestly don't think the sweet potato will have any effect either way.


----------



## mercedes2010

I'm not sure about this twinning or hormonal balance business but I do know that sweet potatos are high in *B vitamins* which are important during the second week of your cycle just before OVing. *B vitamins* are important for the release of the egg, it's implantation if fertilized, and the development of the embryo. Plus, I'm from the South and we do love our sweet potatoes down here; they just taste good! So eat up and enjoy!! :flower:

BTW: All that info was gleaned from the book I'm reading, Fertility and Conception by Zita West! :winkwink:


----------



## ice88

i've read that sweet potato increase progesteron level...


----------



## sophxx

i ate them and i still got pregnant i was worried about it but as soon as i relaxed we fell pregnnt best thing to do is eat what you like and just have fun and relax xx


----------

